# Shotgun??



## glaciallakeslds (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey all, 
I'm looking to start coyote hunting as they are thick in the area in where I deer and pheasant hunt. Problem is that i don't own a rifle(other than a .22). I was wondering if guys are able to consistently call them into shotgun range? What ammo are you using? I see you can buy 3 1/2" 00 Buck with 18 pellets in it. I would think that'd reach out there a ways. I've also got a 44 mag with a scope that I can shoot pretty well out to 75 yds (with a little work and practice I'll be comfortable shooting 100+ soon though). Just wonderign what guys think would be the best choice or ideas for a certain call to use to bring them in close. I've spent too much $ this year on hunting and cant afford a rifle or a spendy ecaller. just looking for one more excuse to be in the field and give myself the best shot at killing a few of those mangey sobs. :sniper: thanks!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

What kind of shotgun do you have? Does it accept screw-in choke tubes? The 00 BUCK is a bad choice for coyotes because the pellets get too far apart in a hurry. Copper plated and buffered 3" magnums in BB or #4 BUCK are good choices, but you need to pattern your gun on large paper or cardboard backstop to see where the pattern is centered and how dense the pattern is at 40 yards or so. If you are calling fairly thick cover, the shotgun is a dandy choice.


----------



## glaciallakeslds (Nov 2, 2005)

shootin a BPS and yeah its got screw in type chokes. i usually leave the patternmaster in for most everything, but I do know that its no good for anything over BB, as pattern gets erratic with anything larger. What type of choke would you reccomend for shooting #4 buck. Also, where Im thinking of hunting is in a wooded river bottom with fields all along it. ive stayed 10 or so nights inthe shack there this fall and the yotes howl and bark like crazy every night in every direction.i know there are dens in the woods and out in the ditches in the fields. I was thinking of trying to call them out of the woods or ditch into the open but maybe i should go with staying in the woods. might be easier that trying to pull them out of the cover anyways!! thanks for the input!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Take a look at the choke tubes over at this site. http://www.kicks-ind.com/

I like their Buck Kicker tubes for #4 BUCK and Hevi-shot "dead coyote", T shot.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I would go with the dead coyote load. I have used it on two close yotes and it dropped them in their tracks. It patterns well out of my gun and does some serious damage. Not a good choice if your planning on selling them though.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Some shotguns evidently do pattern the Hevi-shot "Dead coyote" fodder very well when using Carlson's "Dead coyote tube. Mine does not. I hope to get out and try #4 BUCK thru that tube and see how it does. My gun is a Browning BPS "Game Gun", and takes the standard Invector tubes rather than Invector Plus. I put a lot of time and money into my search for best tube for the "Dead Coyote" fodder. Just to give you an idea of my quest, take a gander at this. I have tried The Carlson .660 Dead Coyote tube, The Kicks .690 Buck Kicker, the Carlson .700, the Colonial .680, a standard Briley compensated "modified", and the Comp-n-Choke .685. The Kicks .690 is still the winner so far. Shotguns are all a little different, so you will need to pattern your gun to see what it does. 8)


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree with you Rich, every gun handles loads differently. My gun handles dead coyote with dead coyote choke tube very well. I dropped a coyote the other day dead in his tracks with it. The point is take some time and pattern your shotgun with different loads with different chokes. When you find the combination you like, stick with it and trust your gun!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

"The point is take some time and pattern your shotgun with different loads with different chokes. When you find the combination you like, stick with it and trust your gun!"
--------------------------------------------------
Right on Levi! I learned that lesson the hard way. When you draw a 10" circle on two or three foot square cardboard and shoot at it from 40 yards, you may be surprised at the results. A lot of shotguns don't even shoot to point of aim, let alone shoot a nice dense pattern. :wink:


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

I went out and tested some of the new 3" Remington H.D. BB fodder. Using a Comp-n-Choke .685 tube, here is a 50 yard example of my results.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thats a pretty nice pattern for 50 yards :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

308 said:


> Thats a pretty nice pattern for 50 yards :beer:


Very nice pattern.

You know, I had a choke tube once, for my Mossberg 500, that was an extra full for steel shot. It was just a factory choke, but that sucker use to pattern 3" T shot at about 40 yards, with every pellet inside a 30" circle. very deadly for long range gesse, and I suppose it would do a number on a coyote at 30 to 40 yards too.

So, every gun and tube is different and needs to be explored.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

All shotguns seem to act differently when it comes to proper choke/load combination. My Browning BPS takes the standard invector chokes, and the Carlson .660 I.D. "Dead coyote" tube throws terrible pattern of Hevi-shot from that tube. I tried several different choke tubes while searching for the right choke for my needs. The Kick's "BuckKicker" X-full .690 wins out with the Hevi-shot Dead coyote fodder and 3" #4 BUCK. When shooting the 3" Remington high density BB fodder, my Comp-n-Choke .685 edges the Buck Kicker out by small margin. Here is a 50 yard pattern using the Kicks .690 tube and Hevi-Shot dead coyote fodder.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I think this might be my thing, I called a coyote in and he was running along a treeline looking at me but did't want to get far from the cedar trees, then the wind picked up and he went back in the trees. I was using my 12 gauge with #4, I'll be back with my friends sks.


----------

